# Tool Talk > Wheels >  2000 Mazda Miata Mono-Posto concept car - photo

## Altair

2000 Mazda Miata Mono-Posto concept car.




Previously:

1970 Mazda RX-500 concept car - photos
Mazda 323 six wheeled rally car - GIF
2021 Hurtan Grand Albaycin sports car - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 27, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

Rain Frog.

----------

